# My First Scroll Saw Pattern-Unicorn



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Finished my first real attempt at doing something with my scroll saw. My wife loves unicorns. 1/8" maple with walnut background. I have not sanded it yet.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nicely done. I know of some folks who have many months or more experience on a scroll saw who would have a tough time with that.
Congrats on a job well done.
I can't wait to see what you do next, and, warning, fretwork scroll sawing can be very addictive.


----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

That looks great. I took a job making 42 6" letters and 13 3" letters just for the scroll saw practice. I'm nearly through with the big letters and nearly confident enough to start on the smaller ones. I'm not near ready to tackle something like that.

Hunter


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Hunter said:


> That looks great. I took a job making 42 6" letters and 13 3" letters just for the scroll saw practice. I'm nearly through with the big letters and nearly confident enough to start on the smaller ones. I'm not near ready to tackle something like that.
> 
> Hunter


This was my first and only pattern work I have done with my saw which I got a couple of months ago. (or ever done) Big difference :smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic work.

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a natural born scroller in our midst.
Great work.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Absolutely fantastic work.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a natural born scroller in our midst.
> Great work.


The Squirrel or the Unicorn?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's really fantastic work!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

mengtian said:


> The Squirrel or the Unicorn?



Both are great.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> Both are great.
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks again:icon_smile: Here is the final thing after sanding and wipe on varnish. Wife will either hang it or I wil make a stand for it for her unicorn collection. BTW: I put in another pic that I am going to show the wife.

She complains everytime I come back from the store I have a new clamp. She says "how many of those things do you need!" Well, this is how many I used to glue the thing together!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice. Must take some time doing it.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow! that looks superb, and nice use of the bench dog : )


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is awesome! I don't have the courage to try something like that yet, or the patience/time. Kudos to you for attempting it, and hitting a homerun with it. I'm sure your wife will be showing that off to all her family/friends for a long time.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

mengtian said:


> Thanks again:icon_smile: Here is the final thing after sanding and wipe on varnish. Wife will either hang it or I wil make a stand for it for her unicorn collection. BTW: I put in another pic that I am going to show the wife.
> 
> She complains everytime I come back from the store I have a new clamp. She says "how many of those things do you need!" Well, this is how many I used to glue the thing together!


You clearly need more.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

My wife used to laugh at me because I would say "you can never have enough clamps". Then, on occasion, she would visit me in the shop and she would notice how many clamps I really use when I'm working on a project. She has never questioned a clamp purchase since. She no longer thinks I have a clamp dependancy. :laughing:


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have clamp envy.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Very nice. Must take some time doing it.


It was about 113 sections. Took me 10 episodes of Star Trek- The Next Generation to get it done:laughing: Epsiodes:

The Next Phase
The Inner Light
Time's Arrow parts 1 and 2
Realm of Fear
Relics
Ship in a Bottle
The Chase
Gambit parts 1 and 2


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

mengtian said:


> It was about 113 sections. Took me 10 episodes of Star Trek- The Next Generation to get it done:laughing: Epsiodes:
> 
> The Next Phase
> The Inner Light
> ...


 
So you cut that while watching Star trek, so you weren't even looking at the work? That is some natural talent! I love Sci-fi.... my fav is Stargate SG-1. got the kids hooked on it now.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow that's nice. Wish I had that kind of patience!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

mengtian said:


> It was about 113 sections. Took me 10 episodes of Star Trek- The Next Generation to get it done:laughing: Epsiodes:
> 
> The Next Phase
> The Inner Light
> ...


Not that naming the episodes screams of GEEK or anything...  :laughing:

OK, well yah I LOVED that show and used to watch it religiously myself. nline2long:


----------

